# I need your ideas!!!!!



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

gear is always good to write about.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

how come your picture isn't on the site where the writers are at?


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

im always interested in big tournaments. Writesome thing about the Face2Face tornamet that just hapened.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> how come your picture isn't on the site where the writers are at?


I just got the Ok from Tony today to write the articles



bow slayer said:


> im always interested in big tournaments. Writesome thing about the Face2Face tornamet that just hapened.


Who isn't but I'll let the Pros talk about that.



PA3-DArcher4 said:


> gear is always good to write about.


Gear is...but Youth can use the same stuff as pros.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Anyone who Reads-

What struggles do you have as being a Young Archer?


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Not knowing anyone else who is into it


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> Not knowing anyone else who is into it


Please explain...

I'm from SE Illinois.

pm me where your located and we can get together and shoot!


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

What I'm working on right now...

please give me any info you have for these topics

"Struggles of the Young Archer"
"How archery changes Lives"
"What sponsors look for in a Young Archer"

Chase


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i like them archery can sure turn people around i have shot with a guy in paris that he said he keeps him from thinking of his cancar


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

ChaseBaker said:


> Anyone who Reads-
> 
> What struggles do you have as being a Young Archer?


Fiding a good coach that will stick withh u whn u lve in a small twn&noone around shoots!
Thank goodness ive finally found one!


----------

